# Need help upgrading suspension



## hockey499s (Sep 22, 2009)

Hey guys, I have an 05 GTO. Right now the cars making 500rwhp with about 7lbs of boost (magna charger). Currently it only has a mild tune. Ill be upgrading the fuel system and pulley soon, should be around 600rw when done.. 
Right now It's in the shop getting some body work done and a paint job.. 
I've been having problems with my suspension so i told them to take a look at it and tell me what needs to be done.. 
The problems i've been having is that it squeaks a lot when i hit bumps and also the front right wheel rubs (squeaks a lot more when its cold out till the car warms up) (and i mean A LOT of squeaking when its cold.. like ill drive down the block and it will be squeaking the whole time from any tiny bounces)
My shop told me i need to upgrade the struts, strut mounts, stab links and bushings, lower arm bushings, and radius arm bushings..

I want the car to have a really nice ride while handling well too. I read on ls1gto that pedders seem to be one of the top ones..

What do you guys think i should go with? 
Should i just buy a full suspension kit like the "GTO Street II" package from pedders? 

I was also thinking about possibly lowering it..

Lmk what you guys think and any advice you could give me.

Thanks


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

I would look at how you want to use the car and determine if you want adjust-ability or do you want to just install the suspension and forget about it? 

Looking at the price of the street II and what i spent on my suspension, it's almost even, except I have way more then what that kit offers.

I have about 2200 invested in parts (rounding up) as of now and so far that list includes. BC Front and rear BR Coilovers, whiteline polyurethane bushings (Every bushing in the suspension) and Hotchkis sway bars. 
I'm not trying to tell you thats the way to go because to each his own and you may want a different setup, I just wanted to show you that if you research a little and look for deals you can build a decent suspension for the cost of one of those kits and you will get more in return.
Good luck on your build!! and if you want to PM me I can tell you different places that have some good deals.


----------



## noel the legend (Sep 27, 2007)

What I've got:

Pedders Street 2, Enkei Raijain 18x8 Black Painted Rims (way lighter that OEM), Hankook Ventus Evo V12 Rubber (245/40), DBA 4000 series 6x6 slotted rotors, Hawk Ceramic HP Pads.

I can tell you that the Pedders kit was great! What i noticed:
1. All the slop was gone...no a** end sagging on acceleration, no clunking at hard corners and much higher confidence
2. The ride is more firm an the body roll is greatly reduced
3. I am confident that I can fit 255/35 at all 4 corners and quite possibly 265 (fire sure in the rear)
4. I was on an evo 8s a** around a hard on ramp and he was trying to lose me. Once he hit the highway he got me till about 70 mph, then I walked by him.

All that to say - I am very happy with the purchase. If I ha the job I have now, I woulda bought the track 2, but the install time/$$$ is much higher.

P.S. - [email protected] is on the forum and he sells Pedders. He's one of te most knowledgable GTO suspension guys this side of the Pacific. I'd check out their website and call him. He'd probably gladly talk to you about what you want. Hell, he talked to me and I didn't even buy from him.


----------

